# Tip : How to get tip from your uber pax



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

Greet them and if they greet you and ask how is your day simply reply "today was slow but alot of my passenger tip me" by saying this you will 90% recieve a tip from your pax at the end of the ride. It will work turst me because im an uber pro look at my payment. I make easily $1000 a week with $100++ in cash tip.

Hope this help and goodluck to all of you


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Boy, you're just asking for that "driver requested a tip" complaint, aren't you?

What city do you drive in that the pay is so decent?


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Works great until two pax decide to report you in one day for trolling for tips, and Uber decides to suspend your driving 'privileges'.

*'There's No Need To Tip'*


----------



## RatLaChuyenNghiep (Feb 28, 2016)

Great , i need try this r8 now


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

The problem that Uber has with this is, that asking for tips might reduce the number of cheapskates that call for service.

Uber makes money regardless of whether the passengers tip or not, so discouraging non-tippers is just like tearing food out of Travis' children's mouths.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The problem that Uber has with this is, that asking for tips might reduce the number of cheapskates that call for service.
> 
> Uber makes money regardless of whether the passengers tip or not, so discouraging non-tippers is just like tearing food out of Travis' children's mouths.


I'm sure they'll survive without their filet mignon.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Just thinking if a restaurant worked like that. The staff are independent contractors, sorry we have too many chefs right now try again tomorrow. Steak went up $2 now that 5 people ordered steak and there's no need to tip.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

kevin dang said:


> View attachment 29830
> 
> 
> Greet them and if they greet you and ask how is your day simply reply "today was slow but alot of my passenger tip me" by saying this you will 90% recieve a tip from your pax at the end of the ride. It will work turst me because im an uber pro look at my payment. I make easily $1000 a week with $100++ in cash tip.
> ...


Are you driving UberBlack or SUV or LUX? Maybe select with lots of surge. If that's uberX there is no way you aren't living out of your car sleeping 2 hours a day.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Are you driving UberBlack or SUV or LUX? Maybe select with lots of surge. If that's uberX there is no way you aren't living out of your car sleeping 2 hours a day.


He's in NYC... .45/$1.75


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Boy, you're just asking for that "driver requested a tip" complaint, aren't you?





Thatendedbadly said:


> Works great until two pax decide to report you in one day for trolling for tips, and Uber decides to suspend your driving 'privileges'.
> 
> *'There's No Need To Tip'*


Let me introduce you to MrsUberJax's TAG program:

*The Official Driver TAG program, TAG you're it!*


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

to me you may as well just say "may i please have a tip?"


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

My reply: "Man your other customers must be stupid, don't they know tip is included?"

then 1* for you.


----------

